# Question about RF stereo system



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

This is for anyone who opted for the 300 watt RF system.

Where is the Amp mounted? What kind of box is used? Is it just a carpeted black box or what? Anything special about it? How does the box sit in the trunk, is it mounted or something? 

Any pics would be helpful as well as I am considering going to the dealership to buy the box and any accessories that go with it.


TIA


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

Nevermind. I just found out its an 8 inch sub. Who the hell would want an 8" sub.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

StillenSpecV said:


> *Nevermind. I just found out its an 8 inch sub. Who the hell would want an 8" sub. *


 For a stock 8", it's not incredably too bad, is it?


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

hey, ive got an audiobahn high excursion 8 inch sub with 200 watts running to it, its great for sound quality!

Anyways I didnt buy it, it was givin to me, a friend had sitting in his garage (came out of his dads wrecked ford wagon).


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Well if you had one given to you thats one thing. I thought for sure that the RF system had a 10". 

8" can't get the deep bass in rap music. Even though I only listen to some rap it would be worth it to go for the 10.

Guess I'll just have to get a regular old box.


----------

